# How to get breastmilk out of mattress?!? and more mattress stuff



## youngspiritmom (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Mamas,

So. I didn't put a mattress cover/pad on our mattress this time when I changed the sheets. TOTALLY spaced it. Now I'm changing them again and realizing that lots of milk leaks while I'm night-breastfeeding my cosleeping toddler.

How can I get the milk out of the mattress? There are water marks/stains?

Also....we bought a queen size before the baby was born and now that we've become cosleepers....we totally realize we need a king (esp. if we have future babies). Has anyone else made this bad investment choice? We feel like we spent money on a mattress we don't even want now (and now it has breast milk stains LOL)......


----------



## tomcircle (Feb 3, 2015)

youngspiritmom said:


> Hey Mamas,
> 
> So. I didn't put a mattress cover/pad on our mattress this time when I changed the sheets. TOTALLY spaced it. Now I'm changing them again and realizing that lots of milk leaks while I'm night-breastfeeding my cosleeping toddler.
> 
> ...


Take a step forward and make your mattress a hygienic place to sleep with these simple 5 steps how to get urine smell out of mattress is given below!

Step 1:

The first step that one should practice is to remove any mattress cover or bed sheet just after the urination. Take it and wash under a stream of tap water with constant rubbing. Put the cover/bed sheet in the washing machine to further wash it with the detergent. Prior to it if possible add a little amount, like half a teaspoon, of vinegar into the cloth to remove odor from the same. Set for a hot wash. Hot wash removes any kind of germs present in the bed sheet/cover and this can solve your problem how to get urine smell out of mattress!

Step: 2

For the urine stains on the mattress immediately put a piece of towel or any other cotton material with rigorous pressing so as to absorb maximum wetness from the surface of the mattress is a good solution how to get urine smell out of mattress. If you possess a vacuum cleaner then try to absorb maximum wetness from it. If you noticed the stain a bit late and worried about the dry stain smell then move to the next step. We have a solution for that as well.

Step 3:

Take some detergent and mix it well with warm water. Pour the solution over the spot and rub thoroughly with a scrubber or any other rubbing material. Make sure to rub till you are satisfied that the stain is removed completely. Now the major issue is with the awful urine odor. Urea/ammonia smells pungent and not at all entertaining. Thus have to be removed. In adhering to this practice, how to get urine smell out of mattress can be addressed properly.

Step 4:

Pour a solution of 50% vinegar and 50% water over the area. Blot it off nicely and effectively. Sprinkle some baking powder over the area. Follow this by adding 3% of Hydrogen Peroxide mixed with dishwashing detergent over the area where you have sprinkled the baking soda and scrub the region.

After 15 minutes blot it but do not use a vacuum cleaner.

Step: 5

Immediate cleaning by a vacuum absorber or hair drier is also a good remedy to solve how to get urine smell out of mattress. It can dry the area in short time. If the smell still persists, use a perfume spray or medicated powder. It can neutralize the ammonia/urea smell of the urine. Medicated powders are available on online pharmacies or even medical shops. These are extremely safe on the skin and do not cause any harmful effects. Vinegar can be effectively used on human and pet's urine.


----------



## farmermomma (Oct 30, 2012)

She said breast milk not urine. But I'm glad someone answered this old post. I hope you've figured it out by now youngspiritmom!


----------

